# Boundary Fire



## codycleve

Beat me to it... if it's not one thing it's another this year


----------



## Riverwild

Isn't that the truth. Man, hopefully this doesn't burn Boundary up. I would love to use my date off the top in September.


----------



## IDriverRunner

Riverwild said:


> Isn't that the truth. Man, hopefully this doesn't burn Boundary up. I would love to use my date off the top in September.


Same. I'm hoping I can still get in there for my Sep 1 launch.. What day are you launching?


----------



## emilio21

On the second picture, the creek is Suplhur creek, that puts the point of smoke closest to the plane approx. 1.8 miles from boundary creek. The smoke direction is directly towards boundary creek which suggest fires is moving that direction as well. NOAA is suggesting calm S winds.


----------



## John the welder

Ours is Aug. 17


----------



## emilio21

Jus looked at the latest fire detections from satellites. It is definitely grown towards the Boundary Creek and the latest active fire detection is less than 1.2 miles West of the trailer parking lot.


----------



## jdaing

__





| InciWeb


Incidents Page of for the Inciweb site.




inciweb.nwcg.gov


----------



## Riverwild

IDriverRunner said:


> Same. I'm hoping I can still get in there for my Sep 1 launch.. What day are you launching?


We launch the 7th, hopefully. Fingers Crossed!


----------



## lll100

hope the ramp survives.


----------



## nlv5

Our group just spoke to the ranger, they state it is 'unlikely' that Boundary will open back up by Monday, but it is 'possible'....😢. Good news is that that they will honor the launch in 2022 if the fire prevents launch this year.


----------



## carvedog

Good God Inciweb is just complete shit anymore. A little strip of map at the top instead of a full page. No Kmz files and their attached 'map' is pretty much all of Central Eastern Idaho. And catch this from the 

"*Incident Overview*"
"Yesterday, three (3) Type I helicopters, two (2) Type II helicopters, one (1) Type III helicopter, and multiple Single Engine Air Tankers (SEATs) dropped water on the fire. The fire was active with isolated torching, the fire was creeping and backing towards Boundary Creek Boat Launch. Assigned crews were mobilized to the fire.

Today, aircraft will be used for bucket work to help slow the spread of the fire and strengthen containment lines. Crews will engage the fire directly where it is safe to do so and evaluation of values at risk will begin. *Values at risk are* defined as property, structures, physical improvements, natural and cultural resources, community infrastructure, and economic, environmental, *and social values such as the Middle Fork River corridor.* "

How are the social values of the Middle Fork at risk here? What kind of double speak is this?


----------



## Riverwild

Sounds like they are going to sit at the boat launch and wait until it comes right down to them. I hope the ramp doesn't burn but I wouldn't mind the "Pizza Hut" up the street going up in flames. That roof is ugly as shit.


----------



## lhowemt

carvedog said:


> Good God Inciweb is just complete shit anymore. A little strip of map at the top instead of a full page. No Kmz files and their attached 'map' is pretty much all of Central Eastern Idaho. And catch this from the
> 
> "*Incident Overview*"
> "Yesterday, three (3) Type I helicopters, two (2) Type II helicopters, one (1) Type III helicopter, and multiple Single Engine Air Tankers (SEATs) dropped water on the fire. The fire was active with isolated torching, the fire was creeping and backing towards Boundary Creek Boat Launch. Assigned crews were mobilized to the fire.
> 
> Today, aircraft will be used for bucket work to help slow the spread of the fire and strengthen containment lines. Crews will engage the fire directly where it is safe to do so and evaluation of values at risk will begin. *Values at risk are* defined as property, structures, physical improvements, natural and cultural resources, community infrastructure, and economic, environmental, *and social values such as the Middle Fork River corridor.* "
> 
> How are the social values of the Middle Fork at risk here? What kind of double speak is this?


Are you tuned in to caltopo?


----------



## carvedog

lhowemt said:


> Are you tuned in to caltopo?


No idea what that is.


----------



## Conundrum

J-https://caltopo.com/m/176F

Search Boundary Creek, Idaho and zoom in and you can see the road down. On the right, layer in fire activity and it will show where the fire is in relation to the ramp. Pretty good tool. Better than inci. Looks like there is still some distance between but not a lot.


----------



## IDriverRunner

Conundrum said:


> J-https://caltopo.com/m/176F
> 
> Search Boundary Creek, Idaho and zoom in and you can see the road down. On the right, layer in fire activity and it will show where the fire is in relation to the ramp. Pretty good tool. Better than inci. Looks like there is still some distance between but not a lot.


Woah! Thanks for that tool!


----------



## carvedog

I got Boundary Creek in the White Clouds first but that is an amazing tool.......how long has this been going on?

I feel dumb for not knowing.


----------



## Dangerfield

Looks as though there is limited entry to the launch via pilot vehicle in mornings (conditions allowing) Updated on Friday the 20th. Appears as though the boat slide is rigged with USFS line/hose/sprinkler to protect the structure in the event fire is upon it

Boundary Fire Information - InciWeb the Incident Information System 

The lightning-caused Boundary Fire 24 miles NW of Stanley was detected on August 10. On Thursday, the fire exhibited minimal activity. Most of the activity was concentrated in the timber in the north section of the fire. After Wednesday's more active burning and wind-driven runs, flight crews were able to estimate the fire has grown to about 550 acres. 
Firefighters are now using a point protection strategy to protect values at risk rather than directly engaging. Type 1 crew members are staying at Sulfur Creek Ranch and Morgan Ranch to assist with creating and enhancing defensible space.

Float boaters with a Middle Fork of the Salmon launch permit are being offered a limited access option to the Boundary Creek Launch Site. Early each morning, when conditions allow, a Forest Service pilot vehicle is escorting permit holders through the closure to the launch site.


----------



## IDriverRunner

First glimmer of hope for my permit at the first of the month!


----------



## IDriverRunner

Email sent out to permit holders with some info (current as of 8/22 and could change at any time):

"We are planning to offer floaters limited Boundary Creek Boat Launch access beginning Saturday, 8/21/2021.

All private floating parties planning to access the launch site on that day will have to check in with a river checker at the check in point approximately 200 yards down the 568 road from the 579 road turnoff near Bruce Meadow between 6:30 am and 8:00 am (closer to 6:30 am preferred) on the day of your scheduled launch.

The river talk, required gear inspections, and boat inspections will occur at this time.
You will be briefed on the situation and if fire activity allows for access, all private boaters will leave from the check in location in one group, escorted by Forest Service personnel at approximately 9:00 am.
Late arrivals will not be allowed to proceed past Bruce Meadows.
Vehicles will arrive at Boundary Launch Site at approximately 9:45 am.
NO VEHICLES can be left at the launch site. All vehicles will need to check out with the river checker at Bruce Meadows. Vehicles must depart the launch site no later than 12 noon and return with the Forest Service escort to Bruce Meadows.

Key Points

Be aware that this could change at any time! If fire activity dictates that we can no longer provide access to the launch site we will do our best to notify trip leaders in advance but you could be turned back at any time including when you are checking in with the river checkers, on the road to the launch site, and at the launch site.
Please work cooperatively so we can get people and vehicles through the area and out of the Boundary Launch Site as quickly as possible.
No vehicles can be left at the launch site. All vehicles will need to check out with the river checker at Bruce Meadows.
Always follow directions from Forest Service personnel.
Vehicles may encounter fire traffic.
Have the required gear and Aquatic Invasive Species stickers readily available.
Present receipt from state highway aquatic invasive species inspection if completed.
Reduce the amount of vehicles, rig in advance, and prepare to launch quickly.
Once on the water, no stopping until after Sulphur Creek."


----------



## Wadeinthewater

Not bashing but great for commercial trips, many of whom shuttle their own rigs. Tough for privates unless you supply your own shuttle


----------



## Dangerfield

I assume that the private shuttle companies will have their "A" game on to meet the timetables? Lot's of moving parts, another layer of challenges to float.


----------



## IDriverRunner

Dangerfield said:


> I assume that the private shuttle companies will have their "A" game on to meet the timetables? Lot's of moving parts, another layer of challenges to float.


Exactly. There are SO many moving parts to this, AND those parts are constantly changing haha!!

I have been very impressed thus far with @Wild River Shuttles. They have been extremely communicative through all of this and I feel are going above and beyond. They're planning on going in with us at approx 9am with the pilot car, getting us on the river, and then taking our vehicle out to their secure location. They even might be camping with us at Bruce Meadows the night before just to make sure everything goes smooth. They're doing everything they can to make sure we get on the river in these crazy times. (/not affiliated with them, nor is this a sponsored ad)


----------



## Wadeinthewater

IDriverRunner said:


> I have been very impressed thus far with @Wild River Shuttles. They're planning on going in with us at approx 9am with the pilot car, getting us on the river, and then taking our vehicle out to their secure location. They even might be camping with us at Bruce Meadows the night before just to make sure everything goes smooth. They're doing everything they can to make sure we get on the river in these crazy times.


The new kids on the block are coming through in these crazy times! What are River Shuttles and Backadar doing?


----------



## IDriverRunner

Updated information as of 8/25:

"Regarding your launch on the Middle Fork of the Salmon River.

All private floating parties planning to access the launch site on that day will have to* check in with a river checker at the check in point approximately 200 yards down the 568 road from the 579 road turnoff near Bruce Meadows between 6:30 am and 8:00 am (closer to 6:30 am preferred) *on the day of your scheduled launch. 
The river talk, required gear inspections, and boat inspections will occur at this time.
You will be briefed on the situation and if fire activity allows for access, *all private boaters will leave from the check in location in one group, escorted by Forest Service personnel at approximately 9:00 am.*
*Late arrivals will not be allowed to proceed past Bruce Meadows.*
Vehicles will arrive at Boundary Launch Site at approximately 9:45 am.
*NO VEHICLES can be left at the launch site. *All vehicles will need to check out with the river checker at Bruce Meadows.* Vehicles must depart the launch site no later than 12 noon and return with the Forest Service escort to Bruce Meadows.*
Please work cooperatively so we can get people and vehicles through the area and out of the Boundary Launch Site as quickly as possible.
*No vehicles can be left at the launch site. *All vehicles will need to check out with the river checker at Bruce Meadows.
Always follow directions from Forest Service personnel. 
Vehicles may encounter fire traffic.
Have the required gear and Aquatic Invasive Species stickers readily available.
Present receipt from state highway aquatic invasive species inspection if completed.
Reduce the amount of vehicles, rig in advance, and prepare to launch quickly. 
Once on the water, no stopping until after Sulphur Creek. 
The other option would be to fly into Indian Creek and launch from that location.



If neither option is feasible, you can request a rollover of your launch date to 2022. *To do this, you must first cancel your reservation in your Recreation.gov account. *Once you do so, send an email to this inbox requesting a rollover to next year. Please include your name, launch date and a daytime phone number."


----------



## Count Me In

My group chose to roll over. We were to launch on Tue the 31. Middle, Main and lower. I wanted to wait before rolling as long as possible but we were told "if you choose to roll over you must decide by this Friday." I was so excited to run elf in a brand new boat, bought for low water. On to the main for new raft's first multi day. Best of luck to all who try for Boundary.


----------



## Dangerfield

It's creeping closer to Boundary put in with most intense activity on the South/South East area.. See map from the 23rd. 




__





| InciWeb


Incidents Page of for the Inciweb site.




inciweb.nwcg.gov


----------



## IDriverRunner

Count Me In said:


> My group chose to roll over. We were to launch on Tue the 31. Middle, Main and lower. I wanted to wait before rolling as long as possible but we were told "if you choose to roll over you must decide by this Friday." I was so excited to run elf in a brand new boat, bought for low water. On to the main for new raft's first multi day. Best of luck to all who try for Boundary.


Strange. I asked the ranger today on the phone how long we had to make a decision to roll over and she told me anytime, even the day of the launch, all because of the fire.

I'm in the same boat as you (so to speak) about buying a new boat just for low water! A fully rigged Super Puma specifically for low water like this. Can't wait to get behind the oars. No better way for a shake-out run in a new boat than the Middle Fork hovering around 1.45'..


----------



## IDriverRunner

Dangerfield said:


> It's creeping closer to Boundary put in with most intense activity on the South/South East area.. See map from the 23rd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> | InciWeb
> 
> 
> Incidents Page of for the Inciweb site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inciweb.nwcg.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69541


Trust me, my fingers are crossed that getting in is still an option next week! A larger percentage is now "contained" and I hope that trend continues.


----------



## Count Me In

Strange, yes, but that is what my permit holder told me. I wasn't on the line to hear the conversation. Possibly something was misstated or ... I don't doubt what you were told is true also. Our group to chose to roll as logistics just didn't work for us. I didn't like it but I do support the choice we made. 

I think the odds are good that access will remain. 

My new raft is a 136dd with dre style frame.


----------



## Riverwild

Looks like no rollovers for post season dates 

"*If neither option is feasible, be sure to cancel your reservation in your Recreation.gov account to avoid a No-Show penalty. Rollovers are not available for post-season launch dates (September 4 and later).* "


----------



## carvedog

lhowemt said:


> Are you tuned in to caltopo?


So I have been following the caltopo on the fire for a bit now. I can't seem to locate a legend of any kind to decipher some of the map hieroglyphics. Anyone know what this means?


----------



## cdr

carvedog said:


> So I have been following the caltopo on the fire for a bit now. I can't seem to locate a legend of any kind to decipher some of the map hieroglyphics. Anyone know what this means?







__





Fire Layers Information | CalTopo Training


Learn to use CalTopo!




training.caltopo.com


----------



## carvedog

Apparently the fire took off to the North, jumped the river and went four miles just yesterday. Expected to get worse before getting better. Couldn't confirm but I don't think they will be running pilot car launching type of thing into Boundary with fire burning on both sides of the river. 



https://inciweb.nwcg.gov/photos/IDSCF/2021-08-11-0951-Boundary-Fire/related_files/pict20210730-113209-0.pdf


----------



## IDriverRunner

carvedog said:


> Apparently the fire took off to the North, jumped the river and went four miles just yesterday. Expected to get worse before getting better. Couldn't confirm but I don't think they will be running pilot car launching type of thing into Boundary with fire burning on both sides of the river.
> 
> 
> 
> https://inciweb.nwcg.gov/photos/IDSCF/2021-08-11-0951-Boundary-Fire/related_files/pict20210730-113209-0.pdf



Hoping to know more tonight/tomorrow AM. Here is the email I got in reference to my Sept 1 trip:

_"I am checking in to let you know that the Boundary Creek Fire crossed the Middle Fork yesterday and grew significantly to 3819 acres. I need to know as soon as possible if you are still trying to launch from Boundary Creek. At this time the limited access has been closed for today; however, the Boundary Fire IC will reevaluate around 1800 this evening.

Enjoy your day!"_

I'm still packing and moving forward like the trip is happening, but I am super doubtful. Worst case is that they tell us they plan on going back to the pilot car, we drive up there tomorrow night, conditions the morning of the 1st don't allow safe passage and we drive back home. Already have time off work and living in Boise it's not a huge drive. I'll definitly keep this thread updated with any new info that comes my way.


----------



## Dangerfield

The prediction yesterday for increased winds came to pass with about 2,800 acre growth in less than one day. I hope it works out for permit holders. Be safe.


----------



## IDriverRunner

Latest update :

_"Due to the increased fire activity with the Boundary Fire, the access to the Boundary Creek launch site has been closed until Saturday, September 4, at the earliest. Personnel from the Middle Fork Office should contact you also to let you know your options. 

Please be advised that smoke has affected flights in and out of Indian Creek and Thomas Creek today. Planes have been delayed and grounded due to the smoke inversion. It varies day by day. I just wanted to let you know.

Thanks for understanding and being flexible!"_


----------



## codycleve

pick up that sept 3rd main and roll. sorry for your trip..


----------



## kmcanoeist

Bummer IDriverRunner. Are you going to try to fly in? Good info re: grounding of flights...here's to hoping conditions improve by the 4th...


----------



## IDriverRunner

kmcanoeist said:


> Bummer IDriverRunner. Are you going to try to fly in? Good info re: grounding of flights...here's to hoping conditions improve by the 4th...


We aren't going to fly in. Our mission was to do a stupid-low water trip from the top. Now with some flights not being able to fly into Indian that cemented our decision to cancel. It just wasn't meant to be. (I'm still crying on the inside while being VERY greatful that I already was able to do the Middle Fork once this year.)


----------



## emilio21

I had an August 22nd launch from Boundary, and decided to change the plans and fly to Indian from Challis instead. Group of 17. It worked out pretty well and only added an extra $90 per person, since we dropped one rental 14 footer (needed more boats to to disburse the weight on the upper section) , and shuttled two vehicles our own while having two shuttled from Salmon. 
It sucks that we missed the crazy low water experience, and some good rapids up top, but still grateful to have had an amazing trip.


----------



## jbLaramie

Geez, that sucks. Sorry man


----------



## IDriverRunner

jbLaramie said:


> Geez, that sucks. Sorry man


It's all good. Everything happens for a reason, and this trip just wasn't meant to be. It's ok. There is always next year!


----------



## Riverwild

We are cancelling ours as well. Just not worth fighting for a chance to maybe make it happen and get denied with loaded gear and coolers sitting in bruce meadows or on the airstrip.


----------



## IDriverRunner

Riverwild said:


> We are cancelling ours as well. Just not worth fighting for a chance to maybe make it happen and get denied with loaded gear and coolers sitting in bruce meadows or on the airstrip.


Totally get it. The last week really felt like we were "forcing" it trying to make our trip happen. I'm sure you guys are making the right call as well. There will always be other trips!


----------



## Wild River Shuttles

It's to bad the Middle Fork trip didn't work out IDriveRunner. This season has been full of obstacles for both boaters and shuttles. Next year will be better we are hoping.. For any boaters wanting to attempt a launch from Boundary cr after the road opens again we are willing to work with boaters to get you into boundary and get your vehicles back out safely and to your take out location usually Cache bar . If anyone needs us to do a Middle Fork shuttle and meet them at Bruce Meadows to follow the pilot car along with them into Boundary cr we are willing. Give us a call so we can plan our attack. 208-303-0803.
Cheers 
Tammy&Michelle
Owner's W.R.S


----------



## DirtyHands

Just received an update from an outfitter that Boundary will be closed due to fire activity until at least Sept. 7th. I'm still crossing fingers for our 13th launch date.


----------



## carvedog

Caltopo 

Fire Map (you still have to type in a location like Dagger Falls, Idaho)

shows the fire has burned over the road to the south and west of the launch site up on the hill before you drop down to Boundary. Still trying to decipher the map but it shows spot burning in the area still with the more intense fire to the east of the road now. If you zoom out the fire is also just south of Sheepeater area but will likely stall out on that scrubby ridge to the south and east unless it keeps moving downstream. There has been extensive fire in the past in some of those areas that has removed a lot of fuel so who knows. 

Also of note is there is a fire to the south of the Middle Fork Lodge up on old Scarface. This could affect visibility for flying into Thomas or Indian Creek. 

This is all very amateur conjecture. My date is the 22nd. Not sure how it all plays out, but I am making fly in plan contingencies in case access is blocked. I have never flown a private trip into the Middle Fork and am cautiously optimistic I won't have to on this one either. But ole Ma Nature will have her way with us.


----------



## Happy Camper

Here's an update from today's Idaho Mountain Express on the Boundary Fire: Boundary Fire showing 'extreme activity' near Stanley | Environment | mtexpress.com


----------



## jdaing

I saw extreme activity with my own eyes two days ago. Big ol' fire cloud as seen from the middle fork of the payette zone.


----------



## Achilles Man

I have a launch planned on 9/11 from Indian Creek and got a call from the Ranger station that the river is closed between Indian Creek and all launches are cancelled for the next 2 days. He said they would re-evaluate the fire conditions on Thursday (9/9). I asked if it was due to smoke (health reasons) from the BC fire or the fire itself - and he said the fire itself.


----------



## BenSlaughter

My understanding is there is at least one other fire (possibly other's) in the river corridor - The Scarface is Fire burning near the Middle Fork Lodge.


----------



## Dstruxx

I called yesterday and he was almost 100% sure Boundary would be closed through the weekend, and that Indian creek might reopen soon. Throwing in the towel on this one...


----------



## DirtyHands

Just confirmed--MF will be closed from Indian to Mahoney until September 15.


----------



## Achilles Man

Yea I just got the same call.


----------



## DirtyHands

Image was taken from the Middle Fork Lodge last night.


----------



## carvedog

Holy Crap!!! Scarface burning down....


----------



## MT4Runner

that's beautiful and terrible at the same time.


----------



## Wild River Shuttles

Wow .It's not looking good.


----------



## MT4Runner

Wild River Shuttles said:


> Wow .It's not looking good.


tough for you and the other businesses who make your living seasonally. Sorry.


----------



## Wild River Shuttles

MT4Runner said:


> tough for you and the other businesses who make your living seasonally. Sorry.


Ya it's been a rough season . Boundary being closed has really been felt. Good news is we will be here next year to pick up where we left off this first season being our own business .we hope to hear from You then


----------



## Dangerfield

Boundary and Scarface fires are close to merging. OUCH!





__





| InciWeb


Incidents Page of for the Inciweb site.




inciweb.nwcg.gov


----------



## IDriverRunner

Dangerfield said:


> Boundary and Scarface fires are close to merging. OUCH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> | InciWeb
> 
> 
> Incidents Page of for the Inciweb site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inciweb.nwcg.gov


Woah! I'll be interested to see videos/pics of the first groups allowed back on to see how much that upper section has burned.


----------



## kmcanoeist

Abbreviated trip debrief - we flew in September 4 and launched the 5. One flight got into Indian Cr. at 8 am and then was grounded until 3 pm when the inversion cleared - a number of groups flew in then, but I believe there were no flights the following day although a few groups got in at Thomas on Sept. 5/6 before that was closed. Smoke was strong and persistent til we passed Big Creek, throat was sore every night. Wild stuff.


----------



## Dangerfield

9/17/21 Change in acres (67,079) due to yesterday's fire growth and infrared flight data.

Here's the link to the current fire map shown below: https://inciweb.nwcg.gov/photos/IDS...y-Fire/picts/2021_09_17-21.05.39.530-CDT.jpeg


----------



## Dangerfield

Things are not looking very promising for Boundary launching at the moment. Here is some of the info off the notifications tab for the MF. I underlined areas of special significance.

*Fires Limiting Access to the upper part of the Middle Fork*
The Boundary and Scarface Fires have merged and will be referenced from now on as the Boundary Fire. There is a very large area closure in place; see Inciweb  for a map of the closure and fire perimeter.

Fire managers are continuing to see dynamic and active fire behavior. The evening of September 15, there were several spots where the fire jumped the Middle Fork of the Salmon River. The spots have since been contained and controlled, but this illustrates the unpredictable and active fire behavior still present.

Resources for fire operations continue to remain extremely limited, despite having a Type 2 team managing this fire now. Nationally, the Boundary Fire does not compete as well for resources against other fires that are threatening communities and large population centers. This inhibits our ability to adequately provide and facilitate safe access to the boating public through an active fire area.

The fire resources that are available are focused exclusively on providing point protection to our identified values at risk. These values include access points such as the Boundary Creek boat launch site, which still has active fire and unburned fuel around the location, as well as airstrips that allow for fly-in access further down the river.
The continued and active fire behavior on the shoreline of the Middle Fork also provides an additional safety hazard to the public in terms of snags falling into and across the river, creating log jams, as well as rocks and logs being dislodged from steep slopes and rolling into the river, and thick smoke reducing visibility significantly.

*Boundary Creek Boat Launch: *Currently, we are focusing our efforts at the Boundary Creek Boat Launch Site on protecting the infrastructure out there and preparing it for use again next season. Plan on launches for this site remaining closed until next season.

*Indian Creek and Thomas Creek:* Currently, launching from Indian Creek or Thomas Creek will not be an option until we can safely address the points above. As resources become available, when fire activity lessens, and after safety hazards are mitigated, we will reevaluate allowing launches from these airstrips.


----------



## Riverwild

A photo was posted on the MF guides facebook page of a 100ft ponderosa across the river at Hood Ranch. This would eliminate Indian and Thomas as options to fly in.


----------



## Dangerfield

Next spring it could be a dangerous mess for anyone launching early if not checked first by air (if that's allowed). The residents and lodges have to be really hurting in there, far more than recreationals. Mother Nature doing it's thing but still depressing.


----------



## IDriverRunner

Riverwild said:


> A photo was posted on the MF guides facebook page of a 100ft ponderosa across the river at Hood Ranch. This would eliminate Indian and Thomas as options to fly in.


These are not my photos, but they have been circulated and shared on numerous Facebook pages, so I'm assuming it is ok to post them here. If not, please delete.


----------



## carvedog

Riverwild said:


> A photo was posted on the MF guides facebook page of a 100ft ponderosa across the river at Hood Ranch. This would eliminate Indian and Thomas as options to fly in.


Since I am trying to do that right now...(fly in that is end of next week) I have been following this but with a different take. If you did fly in to Thomas I wouldn't really rig anything in. I bet I could do the portage on river left in an hour or hour and a half even with my barge load of crap. It's only about a hundred feet. Might even be able to take the tip off and do a drag over the rocks. If we do get into Indian or Thomas (it's been raining medium to light but steady all over central Idaho for the last five or six hours) I will throw in my long rope for a Z drag and a good double bit axe.


----------



## Dangerfield

Could you deflate one side and squeeze under the root end safely?


----------



## carvedog

Dangerfield said:


> Could you deflate one side and squeeze under the root end safely?


I see what you mean...something small might fit in there. I don't like being under trees. Especially that have recently burned and fallen and have current pushing on the cracked part.....


----------



## Achilles Man

When do you launch? I have one planned for the 25th. Just wondering where I will be able to fly in to? Mahoney maybe - but looks like a heck of a hike to get all gear down to the river.


----------



## codycleve

a good portion of the fire should have got snow last night.. Salmon is surrounded by snow and it looks like the snow line here is about 7000 feet.. unfortunately none of it would have been at river level as boundary is 5800.


----------



## codycleve

could you sneak or drag a raft left of the island? I have gone left before but it was at higher water..


----------



## Dangerfield

At least what moisture fell has added a bit to the flows.


----------



## tBatt

One of my buddies is a Sweep Boat driver for Solitude and they just flew into Loon for their last trip.



carvedog said:


> Since I am trying to do that right now...(fly in that is end of next week) I have been following this but with a different take. If you did fly in to Thomas I wouldn't really rig anything in. I bet I could do the portage on river left in an hour or hour and a half even with my barge load of crap. It's only about a hundred feet. Might even be able to take the tip off and do a drag over the rocks. If we do get into Indian or Thomas (it's been raining medium to light but steady all over central Idaho for the last five or six hours) I will throw in my long rope for a Z drag and a good double bit axe.


----------



## yojimbo

tBatt said:


> One of my buddies is a Sweep Boat driver for Solitude and they just flew into Loon for their last trip.


We launched 2 packrafts from Indian Creek on 9/6 (took 2 tries to get in on 9/4), told to not stop until Mahoney Camp. The hill past MF Lodge was smoldering. Many pumps and sprinklers on structures thru there.
We saw a commercial trip having their clients carry dry bags down from Mahoney airstrip at noon to meet gear coming down. Looked pretty brutal but they were smiling the next day on the river. Strong work! Then saw a commercial fishing party flown into Loon to meet gear coming down from Indian. And folks were flying in to the Flying B but that seems like it would make a really short trip.


----------



## Wyatt Weeks

I just got off a private trip. We flew into Loon and put on 9/15. Spent 7 days on the water. Very few trips down there right now. it was magical. Tappan Falls was interesting - 4 out of 4 boats hung up (pulled off pretty easy though). just not much water going over the falls at < 1.4ft.


----------



## Dangerfield

Fire on it's way to being finally snuffed out. Todays fire report:

*Current Weather*

Weather ConcernsA Winter Weather Advisory is in effect starting late tonight and continuing through Monday night. An approaching low will give another punch to fire season with more precipitation and much colder temperatures that will bring the snow level down to nearly all valley floors. Temperatures will struggle to get into the 30s by
Tuesday. Snow accumulations will range from 1 to 10 inches with the 10 inches staying above 8500ft elevation. Expect widespread 3 to 5 inches.


----------



## Achilles Man

About time. IMO they had two chances to put this thing out already. It should be interesting to see the charcoaled scenery for the first two days next Sept


----------



## carvedog

Stanley right now.....


----------



## carvedog

Images on the Buzz are so weird. I can't tell if this is posting or not.


----------



## carvedog

I guess it's broke. Two different kinds of jpegs.....so I will go old school and use words. Stanley has about 3 inches of snow on the ground right now.


----------



## IDriverRunner

carvedog said:


> I guess it's broke. Two different kinds of jpegs.....so I will go old school and use words. Stanley has about 3 inches of snow on the ground right now.


Check out the webcams! It's beautiful to see snow falling already.

Live Webcams - Stanley Sawtooth Chamber of Commerce (stanleycc.org)


----------



## carvedog

IDriverRunner said:


> Check out the webcams! It's beautiful to see snow falling already.


Cheers man. Forgot about the Bridge St Webcam. 
I was trying to post a shot from the other webcam. I love lots of things about the Buzz but the photos suck. Three different tries with three different images including posting to my Albums and then the weblink from there and Nada.

This snow makes me want to drive into Boundary right now and see what happened.


----------

